# Iverson booed at Phillies game..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Allen Iverson was at the Phillies game Tuesday, and when he appeared on the scoreboard heralded as "Sixers captain and U.S. Olympian" the crowd booed. Loud.
> 
> Now. The debacle that was the 2004 Olympic team has been discussed at length here, and by now everyone agrees that it was a disaster and has a theory as to why it happened. But more interesting is why we're so ticked at this team.
> 
> ...


LINK

If this was at an Eagles game I could swallow it, because the Eagles have been a winning franchise for the past four seasons. The Phillies haven't made the playoffs in about a decade, and these fans who wasted their money on that game (only to watch them lose to the Braves again!) decide to boo Iverson.

I'm all fine with booing, but when it's a player who played hard in the Olympics with a broken thumb, it upsets me. Hey fans.. boo the Phillies, boo Ed Wade, boo the Phillies ownership who cares more about spinning a profit than winning a championship. And most of all boo yourselves for falling into the trap of another horribly manufactured team that promised post season glory.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Philly fans continue to show they have no class. They are pretty indefensible.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good luck getting anyone to join up next time if this is the kind of treatment they can expect if they dont bring home the gold.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Philly fans continue to show they have no class. They are pretty indefensible.


The exact reason I moved besides the ridiculous taxes


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Allan Iverson gives his all every time he steps on the court. There is no reason he should be booed.


Fans from every team have these kinds of idiots who boo just for the sake of booing. It isn't just a Philly thing.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fenway</b>!
> Allan Iverson gives his all every time he steps on the court. There is no reason he should be booed.


For god's sake, what a great way of showing gratitude to someone who willingly sacrificed health and fatigue concerns, and even security doubts to play for his country. What class.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Whats the problem with most of the Philly Fans  

when he ask for a trade everyone will  When they lead the 76ers to the Finals he was a hero 3 yrs later he's a pubilc enemy


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> when he ask for a trade everyone will  When they lead the 76ers to the Finals he was a hero 3 yrs later he's a pubilc enemy


Trust me, no one will cry if he asked to be traded, Iverson lost a lot of fans in Philly with his actions last season. He's still one of my favorite players in the game (he's just not untouchable anymore) but it's not like some fans who have turned on him don't have legit reasons for it.

Three years is an eternity in sports.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Three years is an eternity in sports.


Amen. However, with how much money they make and what they are supposed to do (produce winners), shedding a tear for them is not something I am going to do.

Booing Iverson is still not good though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

Its really sad that one of the only top tier superstars in the league who actually decided to show up to represent his country gets booed by the fans of his own team. Not only that, but Iverson was one of the bright spots on the team along with Duncan, theres really no reason at all to boo him. I cant even fathom why he'd get booed.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

J%^koff fans


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> LINK
> ...


Iverson being booed there is a sign of the times. How the heck can anybody boo Iverson - much less fans from Philly? 

This guy is special! Very FEW all stars lift their game in the playoffs, when going against the best teams - Iverson does that in 4/5 categories!

<i> <u>Career: </u>
535 531 41.4mp <b>.417fg% </b>.310 <b>.758ft% </b>.1.00 3.10 <b>4.10rpg - 5.7 apg </b> 2.38 .21 3.64 2.20 <b>27.0 ppg </b>.
<u>Playoff :</u>
57 57 45.3mp <b>.396fg% </b>. .326 <b>.758ft%</b> 1.00 3.40 <b>4.30rpg - 5.8 apg </b>.2.21 .19 3.12 2.30 <b>30.6 ppg</b>

Amazing - </i>how many supposedly great players do NOT go UP in those stats when they have to play against great teams - but Like Jordan, Iverson goes UP when the stakes are the highest.


----------

